# Homer Halibut advice?



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm heading up to Alaska the third week in August to do some fishing. I was originally planning a trip with my Dad and brothers and going out with a guide for a couple of days of salmon fishing and a couple of days of halibut fishing. Plans got changed and instead of going up with my Dad and brothers, I will be going up with my brother-in-law. Great thing is, he has a friend that lives up there that has a boat that we can use, so we would like to try and go after some halibut on our own out of Homer. 

This will be my first time to Alaska and fishing for salmon or halibut. I've been researching online about areas, tides, bait/rigs, gear to pack etc. However, you all seem to have great advice and I'd like to hear what tips/advice you have. Anything from what gear to make sure to take, baits lures to use, depths to fish, tides, areas that you have had success in, or any other valuable advice you'd have for a newbie fishing for halibut out of Homer. 

I'm still planning of going out with a guide on the river for some silvers, and will possibly go 1 day with a guide after halibut. If there is any other info I could provide you to help direct your advice let me know.

I can't wait to get up there and I will definitely be sure to post a trip report when we return.

Thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Been twice and never caught one. So, still learning, headed back in 3 months to Ketchikan. One thing that is commonly stated is to look for a plateau, which is readily seen with a nautical map. Beyond that I have lots to learn myself. Ive watched dozens of youtube videos to learn. A guide just told us that he wont take us out for the buts in September as it is too late to catch any, but the guy renting us the house says they can still be caught. WE are primarily focusing on the silvers, which peak that week we are going.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Huge! I'll have to start studying the nautical maps of the area. I know this trip will definitely have a sharp learning curve, but hopefully we can catch a couple


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

take big sinkers. Like 48oz sinkers! Tides in that area can make it difficult to get to the bottom. Make sure you have the right tackle to be able to get your bait to the bottom.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

turkinator said:


> I'm still planning of going out with a guide on the river for some silvers, and *will possibly go 1 day with a guide after halibut*. If there is any other info I could provide you to help direct your advice let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


If this is likely, put this as one of the first things you do, take notes and pictures of the guides set up and baits and possibly GPS a couple of the places that he takes you.

And what PBH said, our weights were in lbs no ounces. Some up to 5lbs


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

It's crazy to think that I'll have to use more weight than what my average catch is here in Utah. 

I think I'm definitely going to plan on going out at least one day with a halibut charter. Hopefully I can learn a ton from them. Anyone have any charter/guide recommendations?

Thanks for the advice guys!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

This is just my 2 cents-- I've fished Homer a few times. You are in for a steep learning curve if you go DIY. If you are taking your own gear, then expect to spend some cash. You will need a quality rod and reel, spoiled with braided line. You will need quality swivels and quality snap hooks. Personally, I wouldn't use weights-- just a 1-2lb jig head, with a few different jig bodies. You can tip it with a herring or piece of salmon, but not necessary. Best to fish on soft bottoms. You should feel the floor each time your rod tip goes down. 

The flats around Homer are fished hard and the seas can be rough. I'll never forget the day our 30' Silver Fox charter boat was slammed over so hard you could look out the window down into the ocean. Most Homer fishing I have done was in 150-250' of water. Some days we had to run 2 hours to fish. 

This is just me, but pay $200-250 per person/day and go enjoy a day or two fishing. Then you will know if you want to DYI. You don't have to go on a 6 pack. Silver Fox or North County are places to start researching. 

Huge- halibut can be caught in Ket in Sept. Fish the mouth of the channel between the light house and town.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> This is just my 2 cents-- I've fished Homer a few times. You are in for a steep learning curve if you go DIY. If you are taking your own gear, then expect to spend some cash. You will need a quality rod and reel, spoiled with braided line. You will need quality swivels and quality snap hooks. Personally, I wouldn't use weights-- just a 1-2lb jig head, with a few different jig bodies. You can tip it with a herring or piece of salmon, but not necessary. Best to fish on soft bottoms. You should feel the floor each time your rod tip goes down.
> 
> The flats around Homer are fished hard and the seas can be rough. I'll never forget the day our 30' Silver Fox charter boat was slammed over so hard you could look out the window down into the ocean. Most Homer fishing I have done was in 150-250' of water. Some days we had to run 2 hours to fish.
> 
> ...


+1 to all of that.

But as strange to me as it sounds, having caught alot of 'butts in my life, there is a big surgence it seems for trolling for halibut. That just seems... wrong, to me. But hit up the ole Youtube and search "trolling halibut" and there are alot of people doing it, with some pretty crazy go-pro footage of large halibut chasing down rigs.

Still, I like bottom fishing, with my weight just tapping the bottom as Packout said.

-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have mostly fished for halibut in SE AK, and there we fish at slack tide. Otherwise the water is ripping too fast and you just snag up.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys! 

Packout - BIL's buddy that has the boat, is fully loaded with rods, electronics, etc. We'll have to buy some tackle, but it should'nt be too much $. My BIL rented us a cabin in Kachemak State Park for a couple of days and he wants to do some hiking while we are there. That is why I was asking about Homer. I figured while we are down there we might as well wet a line. We should have a couple of open days while we are there. Is there somewhere better on the Kenai Peninsula we could launch that would be better for a couple of noobs to learn or give us a better chance of catching fish (halibut or salmon)?

Thank you for the tips about the jigs. I think I like that option better. 

Huge, I've seen some videos and researched a little about trolling for buts. We may give it a try.

torowy, thanks for the advice about slack tide!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great advice about the slack tide. I wouldn't waste your time trolling for halibut-- that is an extremely steep learning curve.

So you can use something like this--Kalins Big'N Jig and Kalin Big 'N Grub (these are a touch spendy, but are an example). I like white or a lighter color. You can also zip tie a "squid" body or maribou on the grub body to give it some more movement. Make sure you buy some good swivels and I like to attach the jig with clips such as McMahon /Roscoe Clips-- www.halibut.net/halibut-fishing-tackle.htm

You could launch in Ninilchik (sp?) which is about 30-45 minutes north of Homer. Seems that is where smaller boats launch, but I've never fished it and don't know how far they run to fish. I've had friends who chartered out of there and did well.

Sounds like you'll have a fun trip. I'd still consider spending a little on a partial day charter if you don't have a sure game plan when you get there. Maybe the boat owner can give you some honey holes.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Launching from Deep Creek/Ninilchik you are looking at a 10-15 mile run south and west to get into the decent halibut areas. Generally the size out of Deep Creek/Ninilchik is smaller on halibut, 30-40lbs on the high end with the occasionally +80lber coming in. But the salmon fishing is usually pretty solid. Homer you typically run farther out to get on halibut, but have better class of fish. 
The Kalin Big 'N Grub is gold. Just put some smelly jelly on it and never worry about having to haul your 4lbs of weight up 250' just to see if you still have bait on the hook! And the 'buts love 'em.


----------

